# lookin' for advice



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new ride, and my LBS is trying like mad to sell me a custom build 2007 Roubaix LTD frame/ultegra gruppo/Vuelta Corsa Lite package. Has anyone had any experience w/ this frame, and if so, does the above build seem like a reasonable deal @ $2000?


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

You can find a new Fuji Team RC or CCR-1 for $2000. 

Ray


----------



## jkuo (Mar 30, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, the Roubaix is the aluminum frame model. Performance was blowing out the '07's a couple of years back at ~$900 w/ 105 and Ultegra. Upgrading the 105 to Ultegra and buying nice wheels (Vuelta is not a pricey brand) would have still set you back less than $2K. I've seen the full carbon Team models w/ Ultegra for ~$1800 on sale. And those are '09's. FWIW, I paid $1100 for a brand new '07 Fuji Team back in '08. 



bbronov said:


> I'm in the market for a new ride, and my LBS is trying like mad to sell me a custom build 2007 Roubaix LTD frame/ultegra gruppo/Vuelta Corsa Lite package. Has anyone had any experience w/ this frame, and if so, does the above build seem like a reasonable deal @ $2000?


----------



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure what the final price is gonna be...I gave a budget of 2k, and he said it would be under that. This price also includes a full fit session and the required build-up, so I'm valuing that at 200, or so...

I did a quick search of the world-wide interweb, and turned up precious little on this particular frameset. Yes, it's alloy w/carbon seat stays and fork...and a catchy paint job...and it's light. Whole sh'bang should come in between 17 and 18 Lbs. The wheels are 300ish from Nashbar, so about the same as bottom rung Kysriums. He did mention that the entire gruppo would be Ultegra, but I'm having a horrible time tracking down what it's actually worth. This is my first non big box store bike, and I don't want to be taken for a ride...


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Buy the 2010 roubaix ACR. Full 105 for ~1300. The new frame is alum/carbon but is oversized headset and BB30. it will need a wheel upgrade but you are still going to have a chunk of cash.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

For 2k that's way to steep, tell that store to try ripping someone else off. For 2K you can score a used Cervelo S1. A couple a weeks ago on ebay a brand new 2009 fuji SST 1.0 frameset went for 600 (Top of the line frame from Fuji IMHO) You could then buy a Sram rival group 700, that leaves you with 700 which can net you a pretty good set of wheels. 

I like and ride Fuji bikes, but no one should pay 2K for an aluminum frame unless its custom built for you. The paint scheme does nothing to the value.


----------



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

Screw it...Wilier is having a sale on Izoard. I'll lease an organ for 6 months to pay for it, but hell, I'll have a Wilier at the end of the deal.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Now your talking! =)


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Fuji all the way....


----------

